
Ask HN: Apps to keep personal things securely in the cloud? - dvcrn
Hi HN! I figured people here probably have the best recommendations on this.<p>I am looking for a way to securely use Dropbox &amp; friends without having to fear for my data, while still have it usable on phones if needed.<p>I am currently using DEVONthink as my document dump which looks horrible but has the amazing feature of encrypting things before pushing it into Dropbox, Google Drive, WebDAV and friends. The app that goes with it, DEVONthink 2 Go, can decrypt things and makes them usable on the phone again.<p>The multi-destination feature with different encryption keys per cloud storage is absolutely fantastic for backup and safety and something that I couldn&#x27;t find in any other app out there.<p>The problem, the app is only available on iOS and DEVONthink itself still looks and feels absolutely horrible and crazy outdated (even though it isn&#x27;t).<p>Evernote, Bear and friends are nice as document dump but don&#x27;t store things at rest.<p>Boxcryptor looks like it could be a great alternative. Is there anything else that I could look at? What are you using for managing your documents&#x2F;pictures&#x2F;files and securing them?
======
mattbillenstein
syncthing -- I run it on a vps, couple boxes at home, and there is an iOS app
to access that stuff although it's not that great really.

~~~
dvcrn
Cool! Will look into that, thanks!

